# οξυμένος ή οξυμμένος; ξεραμένος ή ξεραμμένος;



## kabuki (Oct 31, 2008)

Χαίρετε!

Βλέπω τον Μπαμπινιώτη να το δίνει "οξυμμένος". Εγώ βέβαια τόσο καιρό το ήξερα με ένα μ και βλέπω κι εδώ http://www.sarantakos.com/language/oksumeno.html ότι καλά το ήξερα. Η άποψή σας;

Βλέπω ότι κατά κάποιο τρόπο αναφέρθηκε κι εδώ
αλλά έχω μια ωραιότατη έντονη διαφωνία επί του θέματος με μια ψυχή ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2008)

Τι πονοκέφαλος αυτές οι μετοχές των εις –ύνω!
Είχαμε πονοκεφαλιάσει με το _βεβαρημένος_ παλιότερα.
Νιώθω εντελώς αποθαρρεμένος αν πρέπει να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε _αποθαρρυμένος_ και _αποθαρρημένος_.
Εκείνο το _μεγεθυσμένος_ ακόμα μου κάθεται στο στομάχι, σαν να είμαι διπλά μεθυσμένος.

Αλλά ας μην τα βάζουμε συνέχεια με τα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας. Το «οξυμμένος» δίνεται με δύο «μ» και στο ΛΚΝ και στον Κριαρά και στο Αντίστροφο. Μόνο το Μείζον έχει «οξυμένος». Και κάποιοι ορθογραφικοί διορθωτές. Και η Neurolingo.

Μια πρόχειρη στατιστική στο διαδίκτυο δίνει 82.000 ευρήματα με ένα «μ» και 4.500 με δύο «μ»:
οξυμένος κ.λπ.
οξυμμένος κ.λπ.

Η απλοποίηση προέρχεται από τη λογική ότι πίσω από τα δύο «μ» θέλουμε να βλέπουμε κάποιο «β» (_κρυμμένος_) ή κάποιο «π» (_καλυμμένος_).

Από την άλλη, αυτά που τελειώνουν σε –ύνω συνήθως μας δίνουν –υμένος (_ντυμένος, χυμένος, λυμένος, πλυμένος, διευρυμένος_). Μας δίνουν και κάποια άλλα, αλλά κανένα δεν μας δίνει –υμμένος. Οπότε πιστεύω ότι, ακόμα κι αν τα λεξικά είναι τρία εναντίον ενός, η vox populi έχει ήδη αποφανθεί υπέρ του *οξυμένος*.


----------



## sarant (Oct 31, 2008)

Αν και τα λέω πιο αναλυτικά στο άρθρο που παρατέθηκε παραπάνω, η βασική μου θέση είναι ότι δεν μπορεί το "οξύνω" να αποτελεί εξαίρεση απ' όλα τ' άλλα ρήματα με θέμα -ν-
Δηλαδή βρίσκω ασυνεπές το ίδιο λεξικό (εννοώ το Ορθογραφικό) να διδάσκει πως πρέπει να γράφουμε *_οξυμμένο_ αλλά _αμβλυμένο_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2012)

Παροξυσμός:
Η μετοχή που είναι καλό να αποφεύγεται είναι η μετοχή του παθητικού παρακειμένου τού _παροξύνω_. Εκεί βλέπουμε στο διαδίκτυο ότι οι ποικιλίες είναι τρεις:
_παροξυμένος, παροξυμμένος, παροξυσμένος_!

Στην παρέα αυτή με το περίσσιο -_μ_- έχει το ΛΝΕΓ και τα ρήματα _αποξηραίνω_, _ξηραίνω_ και _ξεραίνω_. Ήταν στα αρχαία έτσι, _εξηραμμένος_ και _απεξηραμμένος_, οπότε στο ΛΝΕΓ μάς προτείνουν να γράφουμε τη μετοχή σε -_μμένος_, ακόμα και _ξεραμμένος_. Στο Ορθογραφικό θυμούνται στο _αποξηραίνω_ να πούνε ότι στη σχολική γραμματική αυτά τα ρήματα (τα βλέπετε εδώ) σχηματίζουν την παθητική μετοχή με ένα -_μ_-, συνεπώς _αποξηραμένος_ και _ξεραμένος_. Παρόμοια σημείωση δεν υπάρχει στο _ξεραίνω_. Αν διορθωθήκατε στο _αποξηραίνω_, έχει καλώς.

Τα άλλα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, ΝΕΛ, Μείζον) δεν έχουν τέτοιο κόλλημα με τον αρχαίο τύπο: *αποξηραμένος, ξεραμένος, καταξεραμένος*.


----------

